# ft pickens 9/22



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

Hammer head shark caught


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

cool thats a great catch


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Bet that was a good time!


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

What gear and bait were used?


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome! Glad you got one! We should've stayed a little longer!


----------



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh I didn't catch em, that guy right behind it did


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

You guys released the hammerhead?
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

As shown, yes


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

Man that guy finally caught a shark lol. He has the worst time with those coffee table rays.


----------

